# Who's ready for AP exams?



## fanwuq (May 2, 2008)

Who's ready for AP exams? 
I'm taking government and psychology this year. 
I think I'm ready for government, it is the first exam next week. I still have a week to study for psychology. LOTS of studying... meaning less cubing until May14th.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 2, 2008)

I still didn't pay for my psychology exam...also, our psych class is only for the first half of the year, but we have our final at the end of the year...so stupid.


----------



## fanwuq (May 3, 2008)

That sucks. Well, I'm taking it online full year. I'm not sure if the city is paying for my exam or not. Started studying or not?


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 3, 2008)

I'm taking English Language, US History, and Psychology this year. No, I'm not ready. Especially for Psychology...I've been slacking all year, so I'll need to brush up on my vocabulary quite a bit.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 3, 2008)

US Government and both economics exams here. If I get 4's on all three, then I'll have 18 credits going into my freshman year. 

Government should be cakewalk and there's still nearly 2 weeks for the economics exam, heh.


----------



## MiloD (May 3, 2008)

I tutor AP physics and calculus so if anyone has any questions feel free to ask...but I might have to charge you


----------



## Brian Le (May 3, 2008)

I am sooo not ready for AP Euro...


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 3, 2008)

US Government and Microeconomics


----------



## Davepencilguin (May 3, 2008)

Calculus exam this Wednesday... woot!
I'm ready.

Chemistry is on May 13th though: my birthday.
haha.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 3, 2008)

Statistics... let's hope they have some fun probability problems.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 3, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> That sucks. Well, I'm taking it online full year. I'm not sure if the city is paying for my exam or not. Started studying or not?


Nope...I have 6 days to start studying. D:


----------



## CorwinShiu (May 3, 2008)

I'm a freshmen so I don't have an AP exams next year. I'm going to take the chemistry, environmental science, and computer science A next year ;P.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 3, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Statistics... let's hope they have some fun probability problems.



Probability problems are probably going to be the only ones I might be able to do, lol. I kind of regret not paying attention in class all year (playing Conway's Game of Life by hand, cubing, sleeping, etc.) but at least my calculator knows what it's doing, even if I don't.


----------



## fanwuq (May 5, 2008)

Well, the AP US Government exam is done. Multiple choice was really easy, but I'm not so sure about the essays.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 5, 2008)

The entire US government exam was easy.


----------



## brunson (May 5, 2008)

It's threads like this that remind me how old I am and what a bunch of young whippersnappers you all are. I took my AP exams in 1984, before any of you were born. 

I took Calc, Physics, Chemistry and English Literature. The most awesome thing was my 4 on the English exam meant I never had to take a single english class in college. I did my essay on the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## fanwuq (May 5, 2008)

Well, time to actually learn psychology. I think I can get about 70-80% of the questions right as of now. Aiming for 85-95%.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 6, 2008)

I am somewhat ready for euro history


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 7, 2008)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Statistics... let's hope they have some fun probability problems.
> ...


So, how boring was it for you?

We started an hour late (We had to sign on the test booklet that we began the test between noon and 1 PM - the doors to the testing center were opened to us at 12:58).
I finished the 90-minute multiple choice in 40 minutes, and did a speed BLD in my head and snoozed for most of the rest of the time.
We had a "ten-minute" break that lasted over 20, because the proctors allowed (and somewhat encouraged) some people to call to their workplace on a landline and tell them they would be late. Some people had to look up their work number on their cellphone (which was handled by taking them to some supervisor, but that took more time). One guy wanted not to call (in order not to delay the test even further), but left to do so as we were almost finishing the break -because the proctors noted we were running so late that "we could wait two more minutes." (Hah! More like four...)
(Note that -officially- any access to an electronic or communication device is strictly prohibited.)

So, we got out way too late (and later than the other rooms), and I was late to my last math circle meeting ever (the end of a wonderful component of my life).
It wasn't just boring, but incensing.

I'm seriously considering complaining to ETS for allowing this important, expensive test to be so recklessly administered (while we are expected to show up early and follow all instructions fully and accurately).


----------



## apoplectic (May 7, 2008)

Just took the AP calculus AB, and it kicked me in the balls. Taking the physics exam tomarow.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 7, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> I'm seriously considering complaining to ETS for allowing this important, expensive test to be so recklessly administered (while we are expected to show up early and follow all instructions fully and accurately).



Do it!

I'm calling the Office of Testing Integrity this year, although that's for discussing questions during break and after the exam. >___>;;


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 7, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



Yeah, we didn't get started on the US Gov/Pol until and hour later as well. That test was extremely difficult for me but then again, my Gov teacher was near mediocre. She got sidetracked a lot and didn't even cover half of the material that was on the AP Exam. Literally. When we told her about fiscal and monetary policy being a topic of a free response she kind of freaked out because we never went over it.


----------



## HelloiamChow (May 8, 2008)

I hope Calc AB enjoyed getting raped. Same goes for you IB Psych! I've got...English Language, Physics B, then IB Physics. Exams blow but at least I don't have to go to school.


----------



## fanwuq (May 8, 2008)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Yeah, we didn't get started on the US Gov/Pol until and hour later as well. That test was extremely difficult for me but then again, my Gov teacher was near mediocre. She got sidetracked a lot and didn't even cover half of the material that was on the AP Exam. Literally. When we told her about fiscal and monetary policy being a topic of a free response she kind of freaked out because we never went over it.



We filled out the forms days before the exam and exam start at 8:14. Now that I thought about the exam, the essays aren't too bad. Should be an easy 5. Our APGAP teacher was amazing. Psych should be OK 5 or easy 4.


----------



## hdskull (May 12, 2008)

I have physics, macro/micro to go.

In my 3 years of AP taking calc has been the easiest IMO. (took AB and BC, last 2 years). Stats was fun.


----------



## fanwuq (May 12, 2008)

psychology tomorrow. Time to fail...


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 13, 2008)

I'm with you fanwuq.


----------



## fanwuq (May 13, 2008)

ap psychology in less than an hour...


----------



## fanwuq (May 13, 2008)

exam over!!!!!!
Time to practice for DC open!


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 13, 2008)

The Psych wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. I think I got away with a 4


----------



## wddglr (May 17, 2008)

i missed my world history exam :[
my brother got in a terrible accident. his car was totaled. but nothing happened to him. thank god.

now i owe the school money for an unused test.
chucks.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 17, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



Strangely enough, Stats is the test I am least confident about. I wrote a whole f***ing book for the FR.


----------



## pjk (May 17, 2008)

Congrats guys on being done.

Jon (Exo), where are you going to college? Lucky that 4's are accepted, where I'm at only 5's were accepted, and even some of those didn't do much. For example, 5's are AP Lang/Lit only get you a "short-form" english class, which simply means you don't have a final and you don't have to write any major papers.


----------



## HelloiamChow (May 17, 2008)

Yeah....AP Engilsh Language...yeahhhh. I only took that to get out of my class final. No studying. And...did not go well. Ehhhh.

I've only got two days of IB Physics and then I'm done. Thank god.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 17, 2008)

I'm going to Penn State. I get credit for just about everything, although there are a couple exceptions- for computer science I just get three general credits and have to take all the basic courses, and for calculus, I just get exempted from one math course.


----------

